# Our Jotul F100



## belsenj (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all, very nice site and people here.  

This is a picture of our installation of our Jotul F100 that we
installed last year.  My fiance and I did everything ourselves
except for the actual installation of the stove itself.  That we had
professionally done.  

We are very happy with this little stove, which heats the entire home,
a small cape.  

We did opt to add the backboards (with flow through venting of 1")
because even with extra clearance on the corners, I didn't like the heat 
on the wall.  The base is slate and the backboards are porcelain tiles.


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2006)

Really nice install! I like the slate and matching tiles. How have your burn times been with the F100?


----------



## Dr Bigwood (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice!  How big is your cape?  We are going to install a Castine in our 1200 sq ft cape.  Currently waiting for some dry weather to add a couple of blocks to our chimney.  (so it clears the crest of our roof)  Also waiting for our chimney insert..... 
Doc


----------



## belsenj (Feb 5, 2006)

BeGreen - the burn is about 6 hours when we pack it full.  There's usually some charcoal 
in the morning to start a new fire with paper and kindling with.  It's a small unit, which we knew from
the beginning and fits our needs very well, but it has its limits as far as burn goes.  

Burning Hunk of Wood - Our heating area is about 1400 square feet (first and second floors) and the 
unit is on the first floor.  As long as we do a burn once a day, it keeps the temp more constant.  Of course, 
the weather has been very temperate, so we haven't had to burn it at its maximum too much this year.  Once it hits 
20-30 degrees though, we will need to run it 24 hrs. a day.   

From the day we installed it, this unit has performed just as we expected.  

Blocks to your chimney?  Here in NY we have to install a separate chimney for our wood stoves.
My stove goes through the first as double black pipe, second floor as triple wall and then out the roof.


----------

